# Unknown driver



## raed (Dec 1, 2014)

PCI simple communications controller driver is not available.. need help please
im using windows 8.1 pro x64


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

we will need the make and model of hte pc as well.


----------



## PcPhoenix (Jan 18, 2015)

The best way to get the drivers working is to go to your computer manufacturer's website and find the drivers for your computer there. Unfortunately, if you don't know what the device is, you might just be stuck downloading random drivers until you find the right one.

Another option is to use Windows to get the right driver. Right click the device and click update, then try finding it automatically. This works best when windows is fully updated. Still, this method often cannot find the correct driver.

Finally you should try using a driver pack, which is a huge collection of drivers and a utilty which will scan your computer and match up devices with their appropriate drivers in the collection. There are a few different driver packs out there, my favorite is: http://drp.su/

I've always downloaded the entire pack and burned it to a CD, but it's 15GB so it will take a long time to download and is difficult to burn. But i do believe there is an option to download the standalone client which will then download just the drivers you need from the internet. No 15GB burns required. Give it a shot if you can't find the driver using the above two methods.

And lastly, if you still can't find the driver, you could just ignore it. There is a good chance that you'll simply never notice that driver not being there and it will never cause any problems for you. It could be for something silly like the infrared detector that lets you control media functions of the computer with a supplied remote (older HP laptops had this), but i have never met anyone who's used it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From an *etaf* (Wayne) post:

* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## raed (Dec 1, 2014)

this is what i got

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_FA301179&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_FA301179
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&CC_078000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&CC_0780


----------



## PcPhoenix (Jan 18, 2015)

Seems like that's the "Intel(R) Management Engine Interface". You should be able to find that on your laptop manufacturer's website.

I'd love for someone to correct me, but from what I understand unless you were planning to do some remote management of your laptop through Intel's AMT, that driver is pretty useless and won't benefit you in any way.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

raed said:


> this is what i got
> 
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_FA301179&REV_04
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_FA301179
> ...


Did you check the DEV at pci database as well?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PcPhoenix said:


> Seems like that's the "Intel(R) Management Engine Interface". You should be able to find that on your laptop manufacturer's website.
> 
> I'd love for someone to correct me, but from what I understand unless you were planning to do some remote management of your laptop through Intel's AMT, that driver is pretty useless and won't benefit you in any way.


I have no need for it and never install it.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is needed here - IMHO - is as my colleague* Valis *
requested on post 2 
the make and full model of the computer

Depending on the make of the motherboard or the chipset on the board, then although generally I agree with my colleague flavallee and other posts that have said this Intel Management Engine is generally unnecessary if it is NOT properly commissioned then it can result in the error you have



> The Intel® ME software components that need to be installed depend on the system's specific hardware and firmware features. The installer detects the system's capabilities and installs the relevant drivers and applications.
> 
> Additional Notes
> 
> If the Intel® Management Engine (Intel® ME) driver has not been successfully installed, you may see an error on a "PCI Simple Communications Controller" in Device Manager.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to my last I forgot to mention that the reported PCI Simple Communications device
MAY be absolutely nothing connected with a communications device as that is the default notification from Windows for a PCI installed card that is unrecognised

*The PCI Simple Communications Controller is a generic label that Windows gives to PCI boards installed in a PC when the drivers for the device are not installed.*


----------



## raed (Dec 1, 2014)

@valis.. where can i find that?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is it a dell, hp, etc?


----------



## raed (Dec 1, 2014)

its toshiba satellite C50-A422


----------

